# New Shane Richie cd



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Wot a big headed ******


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a cliffhanger of a thread. 

My anticipation levels are through the roof.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Who is Shane Ritchie, should I know Kerr seems to be a fan so maybe he is for the older ones, that smoke pipes and drink craft beer?:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Who is Shane Ritchie, should I know Kerr seems to be a fan so maybe he is for the older ones, that smoke pipes and drink craft beer?:lol:


Oi grandad you're much older than me.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've just phoned my old boy to ask him if he's heard of Shane Ritchie but he said "Dunno son think he must've been before my time. Isn't he the guy from Hi de Hi" :lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

macca666 said:


> I've just phoned my old boy to ask him if he's heard of Shane Ritchie but he said "Dunno son think he must've been before my time. Isn't he the guy from Hi de Hi" :lol::lol:


I thought you liked eastenders your favourite soap?:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Oi grandad you're much older than me.


I started counting back at 45:lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I thought you liked eastenders your favourite soap?:lol:


Eastenders?? I thought it was the bloke from boyzone thats into cars now :lol::lol:

Plus it's got to be RiverCity for a favourite soap


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> I started counting back at 45:lol:


Just be like me i reverted to childhood counting in years and months so I'm now aged 39 and 59 months :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Please God don't ever let me get stuck in a lift with this lot.....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ted, I want out.....

Lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> Please God don't ever let me get stuck in a lift with this lot.....


Yes 3 Scotsmen in a lift might be to much for some of you girls:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes 3 Scotsmen in a lift might be to much for some of you girls


Reminds me of the Burnistoun sketch on YouTube - the Voice recognition elevator in Scotland.... Can't link as it has some saucy language lol

Cooks


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes 3 Scotsmen in a lift might be to much for some of you girls:lol:


You mean the Buckfast + munchy box farts x3 would just be too grim and might be fatal ???? :lol::lol:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Hahaha I didn`t expect the post would get this much action, although my point was to ridicule the fact this conceited ex Eastender/game show host had enough self worth to try singing and even releasing a cd.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Hahaha I didn`t expect the post would get this much action, although my point was to ridicule the fact this conceited ex Eastender/game show host had enough self worth to try singing and even releasing a cd.


:lol: it'll be Nick Knowles next, I kid you not!! :lol:


----------

